# 10 day old doeling leaking urine from umbilical cord



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been battling with my little boer bottling doeling since tuesday trying to get her up and going. Today she is walking a little better but her legs hurt her so i have been giving her everything under to the sun to try and help her get better.(vit b, aspirin, enchinacha, vit c, probios) Yesterday i noticed she has a small lump around her umbilical cord and every time i fed her afterwards she would pee and she would be wet around her umbilical cord and last night it was actually dripping from her cord. It almost looks like the cord is about to dedatch from her and its all soft now instead of hard and dried up. She is now being fed raw fresh goats milk from my does that i milk from daily. She started out on replacer then whole cows milk. What could be causing this and how do i fix it? I have never heard of anything like this before. I dont want her to get an infection or chilled. Shes on a heat lamp in my horse trailer during the day then i bring her in in a laundry basket in my living room at night. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/pee-problem-143651/

Finally found out what the name of it is. Patent urachus.



> Persistent (pervious, patent) urachus is often conceived to be the result of a failed occlusion due to some congenital defects of the urachus or of the umbilical ring. Navel infection was reported to be interpreted as either the cause or the effect of the open urachus (Oehme and Perier 1974). Normally the urachus closes and degenerates along the border of the median ligament of the bladder. If it remains open, urine will be excreted from this tube at the umbilicus and the condition will be called persistent urachus or urachal fistula. This fistula is a source of infection to the bladder. Persistence of only the distal end of the embryonic allantoic stalk at the umbilicus creates an urachal umbilical sinus. Persistence of the proximal urachus at its union with the bladder creates a vesicourachal diverticulum that may be a site of chronic cystitis (Noden and Lahunta 1985).





> Persistant urachus was treated by a fusiform laparotomy incision around the umbilicus which was resected along with the urachus. In two cases the urachus was double ligated and excised close to the bladder. The stump was inverted by sutures in the other cases the urachal wall was excised as much caudad as possible. The aperture was closed by double raw of inverting lembert's sutures.





> Persistent urachus was diagnosed in 11 cattle calves (5 males and 6 females). Edema, suppuration and inflammatory signs of the umbilical region were evident in 3 cases. The signs were intermittent dribbling of urine and wetness of the hairs in the umbilical area. Inversion of the skin around the urachal opening by a continuous inverting suture offered protection against contamination especially in infected cases. The narrow fusiform incision around the umbilicus enabled safe dissection, isolation and excision of the infected umbilicus along with the urachus.
> The index finger of the left hand gave a protective guide for the laparotomic incision around and caudal to the umbilicus. The persistent urachus was about the size of the index finger in four cases (Fig. 12). It was resected after double legation closer to the bladder wall. The stump was inverted by one raw of Lembert's inverting chromic catgut sutures. In the 7 remaining cases, the enlarged urachus was in the shape of a cone where its base merged with no definite demarcation with the bladder wall. The urinary bladder appeared elongated to attach the umbilicus (Fig. 13). Amputation was done as caudal as possible, after placing sutures to hold the bladder and packing the abdominal cavity with moist towels to protect the viscera. Watertight closure of the bladder wall was done by double raw of inverting Cushing sutures using catgut size zero.





> Most cases of persistent urachus have a wide lumen with no obvious demarcation between the urinary bladder and urachal tissues. Therefore, the surgical excision was the appropriate treatment. Cauterization of the umbilical opening of the urachus (Oehme and Perier 1974) might be considered as unsuitable approach.


The full article is here and an interesting read about several birth deformities not just the urachus. http://www.priory.com/vet/congenital_malformations_ruminants.htm


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

A couple good sites about foals

http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/PatentUrachusinFoals/

http://www.vevs.com.au/site/articles/242-patent-urachus-.html

I would be worried about joint ill in your kid if you say her legs hurt her


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

keren said:


> A couple good sites about foals
> 
> http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/PatentUrachusinFoals/
> 
> ...


I just read a few articles and I think it is joint ill. She hasnt been able to walk well since I got her on tuesday


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you suspect joint ill she needs baytril 1 cc daily for five days...banamine to help with swelling..Iused Nuflor on my little buck and although it helped it didnt clear it up

it could be the combo pack here..with her peeing through the cord...she may have contracted Joint ill..consider both problems at this point....

best wishes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keren that is very interesting info...Ill be reading late in the night lol


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

happybleats said:


> if you suspect joint ill she needs baytril 1 cc daily for five days...banamine to help with swelling..Iused Nuflor on my little buck and although it helped it didnt clear it up
> 
> it could be the combo pack here..with her peeing through the cord...she may have contracted Joint ill..consider both problems at this point....
> 
> best wishes


Can I get that at a feed store? Any other name for it?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Jpint ill is extremely dofficult to treat amd is not always effective. Often they do not recover. Your kid needs to see a vet ASAP to get high doses of strong antibiotics plus anti inflammatories. Sounds like you are also dealing with navel ill and the persistent urachus is the point of entry for the infection. At this stage i would get her on the antibiotics and anti inflammatory for the joint and navel ill and hope that the uracus closes itself over time. You do need a vet prescription, over the counter antibiotocs arent.going to cut it for something as serious as joint ill.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

keren said:


> Jpint ill is extremely dofficult to treat amd is not always effective. Often they do not recover. Your kid needs to see a vet ASAP to get high doses of strong antibiotics plus anti inflammatories. Sounds like you are also dealing with navel ill and the persistent urachus is the point of entry for the infection. At this stage i would get her on the antibiotics and anti inflammatory for the joint and navel ill and hope that the uracus closes itself over time. You do need a vet prescription, over the counter antibiotocs arent.going to cut it for something as serious as joint ill.


Update. Shes seen a vet and she gave her banamine for a few days and la 200 for 10 days. Catarized her umbilical cord but said felt like there was infection up there. Next day she was eating really good and walking around most of the day. swelling went down in her legs and we were so happy! but..... Next day, back legs wernt working , she tried and tried to get up but they just wernt working. Then next day, she stopped eating, she would act like she really wanted the bottle and take a few sips then refuse it. I found out the old owner doesnt think she got very much colostrum, if any.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having trouble with your kid. 

Did you purchase this kid? Or did you "rescue" a kid? If this was a purchase, you deserve your money back. He should have told you all this when you got this kid. 

Did your vet give her a cd/t shot? If not give her that, and I would give her a shot of Bo-Se, I also give B Complex when I have a sick kid, it helps to give them energy to nurse. I would also give this kid some "acidophiles" you can give the human kind. It's ok to put it in her bottle, yogurt doesn't have enough to help a deficient kid, and you need to "populate" her gut with the "good guys" a.s.a.p. You can give this for several days or more. I always give them this after antibiotics (I do for myself, I hope you all are taking this important supplement).

I wonder about FKS? I don't have experience with this. Hopefully, someone will give their insight here.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Di said:


> I'm so sorry you are having trouble with your kid.
> 
> Did you purchase this kid? Or did you "rescue" a kid? If this was a purchase, you deserve your money back. He should have told you all this when you got this kid.
> 
> ...


Yes I purchased her for $30. He said she was having some leg issues so gave her vit e capsules. 
I have her a bose shot and cd/t right when I got home. I was giving her vit b as well. Then a few days later the umbilical cord thing happened. She wont take a bottle at all now. Been a little over 24 hrs since shes readily eaten. Ive been giving her some by syringe. The vet thinks she has traped infection in her bladder. She told me when she stops eating its time to put her down


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ive been wondering about how this kid was going and im really sad to hear this update. 

On one hand i agree with the vet that euthanasia should be considered. I think its likely that the hind legs issues are simply due to the joint ill, it can spread and given her history it seems the most likely cause. LA isnt the strongest or.most effective antibiotic to deal with joint ill. However sometimes you can treat and treat with the best antibiotics available and never cure joint ill. Its a really difficult and heartbreaking illness. So euthanasia should be considered and weighed against the kids quality of.life, cost and duratation of treatment etc. 

That being said, it is solely your decision.to make and not the vets. If you feel she still wants to fight there are a few things you could do. By wanting.to.fight i mean if she is still lively and active and interacting with you. The refusal to feed is the biggest concern at this loint and the dehydration wi kill her more than anything. I would be getting her to a vet on some iv fluids. Try an anti inflammatory called meloxicam, there is a foal version that should be easier on her body than banamine.for long term use. Then she would need long term antibiotics - strong ones - and long term anti iflammatories PROVIDED you get her over this refusal to eat/dehydration. That is the main hurdle right now. 

If you fe she is sufferring please have her put down. 

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

keren said:


> Ive been wondering about how this kid was going and im really sad to hear this update.
> 
> On one hand i agree with the vet that euthanasia should be considered. I think its likely that the hind legs issues are simply due to the joint ill, it can spread and given her history it seems the most likely cause. LA isnt the strongest or.most effective antibiotic to deal with joint ill. However sometimes you can treat and treat with the best antibiotics available and never cure joint ill. Its a really difficult and heartbreaking illness. So euthanasia should be considered and weighed against the kids quality of.life, cost and duratation of treatment etc.
> 
> ...


Yesterday morning she perked up and drank her entire bottle, 6oz! I was going to put her down that afternoon. Shes been eating very well and is stil sitting up and greeting us everytime she sees us and tries to get up. this morning she drank 8 oz instead of 6. She is very alert and trys to be active. My vet doesnt use baytril as she said its such a harsh drug so she doesnt carry it. Is the foal med one I have to get from a vet? Shes not in town till tommorow.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes the foal.meloxicam is vet prescription only. And if your vet isnt willing to get this baby onto some decent antibiotics you may need to find a new vet.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

keren said:


> Yes the foal.meloxicam is vet prescription only. And if your vet isnt willing to get this baby onto some decent antibiotics you may need to find a new vet.


I will call her in the morning and ask her about it. We dont have any vets around here that knows hardley anything about goats unfortunatly  I made her a sling so she could stand upright and hopefully get her strenght back in her legs. Shes gaining about,2-3 oz a day. Not sure what the normal gain in. I weighed her last tuesday at 2 weeks old and she was 7 lbs 13.8 oz.


----------

